# Garage Roasting



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi All

Most posts here show shiny gleaming coffee-making apparatus. I thought I would be different and show my roasting setup in my garage.

Just finished a small






project to line the walls, so now much more pleasant to work in there, and much easier to keep the area clean.

The exhaust pipe continues along the wall and leads out the garage door.


----------



## Chapter Coffee (Aug 29, 2017)

I used to sample roast on a Dalian Amazon roaster myself, it`s a great reliable little horse that can provide fantastic results.

While the Chinese can work hard and make good steel components, they need quality parts from other countries to produce the best roasters. So they import their stainless steel from Japan, their heating elements from Korea, Temperature & timing units from Yangming in Taiwan and motors from ABB, Omron & Siemens.

China can now produce some excellent roasters.

While many well-established names in the roaster world charge extra for things such as Stainless steel hoppers, cooling trays & LED Lights, these all come standard on their models. Also, there are many custom options such as color changes & private logo.

As a fellow roaster, I have to say, I`m loving your setup mate.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Cheers @chapter_coffee - thanks for the affirmation. There's so much to learn! Still very much a hobby, but friends and family swear it is the best coffee they have ever tasted


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Superb! I haven't ever seen the DA up close - it is really good to see it in your garage, great set-up. It sounds like to get great enjoyment from roasting your own beans


----------

